# Pinto Beans



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone have a good bean recipe they will share?


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

1 1/2 lbs pinto beans
2 links deer sausage sliced 3/4"
1 onion diced
5 jalapenos diced
1 can diced tomatoes
salt to taste
ground black pepper to taste
garlic powder to taste
ground cumin to taste
Water to cover at least 2" to 3".
bring to boil then reduce and simmer until beans are tender (2-3 hrs.) 
Check water level, do not let beans run low or they will burn.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Google Pappacito's Frijoles ala Charra, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^ Thanks ^^^

http://www.copykat.com/2009/05/03/pappasitos-cantina-frijoles-a-la-charra/


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

2 lbs of pintos
2 cans of diced tomatoes w/green chilis drained
Pack of salt pork sliced thin
4-5 jalapeÃ±os with the stem end cut off
Bunch of cilantro diced
Large sweet yellow onion diced

Throw it all into the pot and cover with water by about 3". Bring to boil and simmer covered until tender, gravy gets better/thicker the longer it cooks. Just watch the water level. Shouldn't need any seasoning.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

We've always loved Fiesta brand pinto bean seasoning.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Soak 1lb overnight
Next day place in roasting bag and drop in crock pot.
I use the six pepper seasoning (Target)
A can of rotelle tomato 
Your favorite smoked sausage
Unleash some boudin for extra flavoring...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> We've always loved Fiesta brand pinto bean seasoning.


2x!!!

1 lb of beans (soaked overnight)

3 tablespoons of Fiesta Brand Pinto Bean Seasoning

1 bottle of Negra Modelo

1 large onion

6 jalapenos

1/2 lb of homemade bacon

Additional black pepper to taste

A pile of chopped cilantro (20 minutes before serving)


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

I put a ham hock in my slow cooker with them beans.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Newbomb Turk said:


> ^^^ Thanks ^^^
> 
> http://www.copykat.com/2009/05/03/pappasitos-cantina-frijoles-a-la-charra/


^^^All you need right here!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.mexgrocer.com/50409-87160.html
get one of these...
several sizes...
I don't trust the cheap "mercado" pots, although my folks used one forever...


----------

